# 1989 nissan sentra oil filter location.. URGENT! Email me!



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi Folks.. I have been given an 89 nissan sentra, but I cant find the blasted oil filter so i can do a change on it. Anyone know where it is and can give me a quick diagram?
Email me [email protected]

thanks


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

On my 1993 it is under the intake manifold. Since an 89 has the same block it should be in the same place. It'll be on the back of the block facing the firewall.

To get to mine I have to raise up the front end and slide under it on my back. Once my waist is even with the bumper I can reach up in there and get it.


----------

